# Ajouter au menu contextuel, ou barre de me



## pierre22 (6 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
Savez vous comment ajouter un script au menu contextuel, ou une fonction dans la barre de menu de Mail?

Merci de vos aides


----------



## pierre22 (7 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
Merci de ta réponse. Peux tu me dire comment faire stp?


----------

